# Fish playing video games



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok so they don't *really* play. The tank is sectioned off into 9 zones and a camera captures the movement and turns it into inputs for the controller based on location.






VERY cool idea!  Over 3k viewers right now too!

Rob is obviously better, just better technique and timing


----------

